# Slingshots and Metal-working.



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

I have recently picked up the hobby/addiction of slingshotting. Recently my roommate and best friend for most of my life saw me browsing the forums and, being a welder and a pipe-fitter he started mulling over ideas in his head of how he could make some slingers out of material readily available to him at work and at the shop at the school he attends. Basically, I am wondering if anyone out there has any good links, homemade catapults, or other sources where I can see some metallic slingers. Any information on the topic would be appreciated, including templates, videos, and photos. A big thanks to everyone for making this place what it is, and I can't wait to see what you all churn out next.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

well for one, if he has access to a plasma cutter, then itll be just like getting a sheet of wood with the template drawn on and cutting with a jigsaw. just smooth out all the edges, especially where the bands are going to go over. basically, carpentry with a welder.


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

I've probably made a hundred slingshots out of horse shoes through the years. I don't really like them much myself but a lot of people do.

You need to use 000 pony shoes for the size to be right. Here is a picture of two that I made. I had them powder coated.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Someone recently posted a solid aluminum frame as a build along ... I believe he used a drill press and a lot of files ... looked like brutal work to me! But aluminum is pretty easy to work with ... easier in many ways than steel. I just cannot seem to find that thread at the moment.

A lot of folks use aluminum with added scales of some sort, and get very nice results. For example, check out the following.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21981-diana-series-hand-made-slingshot/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21747-aluminum-and-micarta-weekend-well-spent/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21165-gs-31-padauk-and-aluminum/

My preference is for aluminum because the finished product will be much lighter than steel ... but to each his/her own.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

It was Danny0663

Here's the thread : http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11503-aluminium-slingshot-build-log-1-danny0663/


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

There's many different ways you can go about making a metal slingshot.

Here's two of my examples:

With build log : http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19236-mbbs-build-along-pic-heavy/?hl=mbbs


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

And of course I should have mentioned the very popular bent rod slingshots.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22157-early-ovt-wire-frame/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17529-the-fire-king-warning-lots-of-pictures/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15995-how-to-make-a-bent-rod-slingshot/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14387-iron-rod-and-fimo-build-start-finish-lots-of-pics/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10882-lets-see-your-bentwire-frames/

And of course there are all the Dankung slingshots in stainless steel:

http://www.dankung.com/emart/

These are just a few ideas.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you all for the great ideas. When he returns from school today I will have to show him this thread and some of the great stuff here. That picture of Danny's slinger just about blinded me. WOW!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I actually just purchased a block of aluminum today! I hope mine comes out as nice as the one Danny did! It looks amazing!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Arnisador78 said:


> I actually just purchased a block of aluminum today! I hope mine comes out as nice as the one Danny did! It looks amazing!


No reason it shouldn't. Just take your time and go slowly.


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

That's one thing im looking on doing. I'm a welder as well. One idea was tig welding chain to be stiff for a handle. Possiblities are endless.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

G30 said:


> That's one thing im looking on doing. I'm a welder as well. One idea was tig welding chain to be stiff for a handle. Possiblities are endless.


Ooooh, that I'd like to see !


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

If you've got the tools, metal is a passport to creativity like no other. He could bind welding wire into a kind of rigid "rope" and form that into a frame. A Victorian style wrought-iron look with twisted square rod. Recycled engine parts like water pump housings with the lumpy bits cut off and forks machined out etc...

Here are my two metal shooters:

The first is made of an angle grinder wrench. I just plugged the tubes directly onto the prongs! Don't do this... it's rubbish :lol:

The second is 5mm stainless steel rod bent to shape and wrapped with cord. 1/4" or 5/16" rod would be better for bigger tubes.


----------

